# Chaine de desktop autour d'un thème



## cooltofchris (27 Août 2011)

Depuis quelques semaines une idée me trotte dans la tête.
Nous sommes quelques réguliers voir afficionados du forum de customisation,le fil nos dektops sous osx est super actif.
J aimerais ouvrir ce fil pour faire une sorte de chaine "passe à ton voisin" autour de thèmes pour nos desktop.
cela pourrait être autour :
-un objet (une voiture,un appareil photo,un une chaussure .. )
-un végétal (pelouse,arbres,bamboo. )
-un animal (lion,chat,poisson .. )
-une idée,un feelling (la joie,l enfance,la beauté . )
-un lieu (une ville,la mer,la montagne .. )
.
L idée serait d envoyer son desk custo ou pas sur le thème concerné et au 5eme shot envoyé, la personne concernée propose le prochain thème et ainsi de suite.
Nous avons pour la plupart de belles collections de fonds d écran,beaucoup les font tourner en permanence dans leur machine.
Pour ce fil rien n oblige à tout customiser,cela peut etre juste l envoi de son desk simple avec le fond qui concerne le thème. Mais rien n empêche d y aller à fond (custo d icones ,fenêtre finder )
je ne souhaite pas faire de l ombre au fil nos desktops sous osx ,je trouve juste cette idée sympa en complément .
J espère que cela en branchera certains et que ce fil puisse évoluer dans la sympathie et la bonne humeur partagé sur ce forum.


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2011)

Bonne idée !

À toi de commencer alors


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Août 2011)

Ok let s go 
le premier theme  vu que j en envois pas mal autour  ce sera les FLEURS.


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
4 de plus et l on change


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)

Je salue l'idée, ça pourrait être sympa !


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je salue l'idée, ça pourrait être sympa !


il ne te reste plus qu à envoyer un tit shot


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2011)

Je n'ai rien changé, juste le fond. D'ailleurs ça doit être le seul avec des fleurs que j'ai.


----------



## kobeval (28 Août 2011)

​
c'est censé être des pétales de fleurs, enfin je crois...


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Août 2011)

exellent les shots :love: merci pour la participation 
encore 2 shot et prochain theme lancé par le 5e


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

Excellente idée !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cooltofchris (29 Août 2011)

sympa  Jmichel ,merci pour la contribution
le prochain lance le theme pour les 5 suivants


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

Allez cela m'amuse, et j'ai encore du temps....






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Prochain thème ?

L'Égypte.


----------



## cooltofchris (31 Août 2011)

exellent jmichel 
bel accord avec les icones :love:
je vais faire des recherches pour le prochain thème


----------



## cooltofchris (3 Septembre 2011)

dur dur le thème 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (3 Septembre 2011)

C'est clair.
Je n'ai rien en stock de vaguement égyptien.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (4 Septembre 2011)

:love: propre net et sans bavure 
encore 3 allez l Egypte


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2011)

Sauf l'icône aperçu .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sauf l'icône aperçu .


Je n'ai pas vu qu'Aperçu était ouvert. Ça gêne ? 

edit/


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2011)

Ben par rapport à tes autres icônes textes oui.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2011)

Pourtant il y a de beaux packs d'icônes..... et les wall ce n'est pas cela qui manque....

Bon je suis désolé, j'ai dis cela au hasard... je pensais à l'Égypte, ses temples, ses icônes, les hiéroglyphes.... bref des desks avant l'heure !

Philæ :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cooltofchris (10 Septembre 2011)

le quatrième ,le prochain choisit le thème suivant.Allez les gens 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (25 Septembre 2011)

Ça bloque dis-donc !

Embourbé dans le sable égyptien ?


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Septembre 2011)

Allez ,j ai trouvé la sortie ...


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Pour le prochain j hésite un peu "les paratonnerres sur les toits d église " , " Charles Trenet "

Non on va faire plaisir au plus grand nombre 
LE MINIMALISME 
let s go for 5
:love:


----------



## Calderan (25 Septembre 2011)

Vu que j'arrive un peu en retard pour l'Egypte, j'entame le thème suivant :


----------



## wath68 (25 Septembre 2011)

Trop dur comme sujet, pire que l'Égypte


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2011)

Wow très joli Wath .


----------



## akegata (30 Octobre 2011)

hello,
je me lance...
un essai, mais faire simple sans être simpliste je suis pas sûr d'y être arrivée​



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
​


----------



## cooltofchris (30 Octobre 2011)

sympa ce desk encore 2 et changement de théme


----------



## Calderan (7 Janvier 2012)

Aller, pour relancer le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Sympa mais elle sert à quoi la deuxième "boule" après sept-dix ?


----------



## cooltofchris (7 Janvier 2012)

Calderan bravo, j adore


----------



## Calderan (8 Janvier 2012)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa mais elle sert à quoi la deuxième "boule" après sept-dix ?


à rien, juste pour décorer comme les boules sur les sapins à noël


----------

